# Wow, talk about targeted advertising Craig....



## MasterMech (Nov 12, 2012)

I post this at great personal peril, but it's no secret I'm not one of the "senior" members here.....

Got a good chuckle at this one.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 12, 2012)

Ya  I contacted them, talk about false advertising they didn't look like any of those women. They look like the herd at Walmart. I thought you couldn't lie on the Internet!


----------



## pen (Nov 12, 2012)

I had the same one come up,

I noticed that once and a while, when that ad comes up, there would be an extra little box in the upper right hand corner of it next to the triangle that is there now, with an X in it. When the cursor is moved over it, a "mute this add" message would come up. When clicked, a google box would pop up saying the add would not be viewed anymore. I haven't seen it since.


pen


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 12, 2012)

Go figure...I had the same one come up, and I'm actually a 15 yo girl.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't do it. They hit my credit card and then the second from the left sent me her pic.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2012)

BroB - that cement statue is in need of some repair.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 12, 2012)

Now thats an old smoke dragon!


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 12, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't do it. They hit my credit card and then the second from the left sent me her pic.


looks just like a lady I met last week. I sat down next to her on a park bench and asked her what the secret to life is. She told me the key to a happy life is to smoke as much as you want, drink as much as you want, have lots of sex, and do whatever drugs you can get your hands on. I was just shocked and I told her so. Before I left I told her that I just had to know how old she really was, but had been afraid to insult her (you know how women can be). She told me not to worry as she wasn't insulted at all. "37" she told me, "Well... almost 38."


----------

